# Craftsman II 8/25 model 536.884900 won't move



## Desez2tPunk (Oct 11, 2020)

Howdy everyone, first post here and apologies if this has been answered. Used the search function and couldn't find anything on my particular issue.

I have a Craftsman II 8/25 model 536.884900 I recently bought for a steal ($50) thing runs great starts first pull, augers move and all. However the Trac system on it will not move. 

They move freely and it can be pushed around, however when engaging the Trac drive lever nothing happens and the Tracks lock up and I am unable to push, let go of the lever, and I can freely push it again. 

Most forums I've seen on here always talk about them slowly moving or not at all. 

Any ideas??? Belt has been replaced and lever seems to be fine. Hoping to get this thing running before snow hits here in Maine.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I think you have to disengage both ytack triggers to be able to move it when it is not running.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Have you pulled the belly pan off and inspected the friction wheel?


----------



## Desez2tPunk (Oct 11, 2020)

Zavie said:


> Have you pulled the belly pan off and inspected the friction wheel?


I have not, however opening the top cover to the belts showed that the drive belt was not on, put it on and tried starting it up only to have it thrown off again. The tensioner seems really loose and there's a spring coming off the auger drive that I don't know where it goes. Would you happen to have a picture of this top cover area? Diagrams that I've seen aren't very helpful to me 🤣🤣


----------



## Desez2tPunk (Oct 11, 2020)

The spring in question


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

No pics, however if you Google your model # you can find parts diagrams in about 1 second. I looked at those and cringed at the complexity of the drive and track system. Seems like a hot mess.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Desez2tPunk said:


> View attachment 169121
> 
> 
> The spring in question


Scary and most likely not oem.


----------



## Desez2tPunk (Oct 11, 2020)

Well, figured out it's basically the spring for both tensioners 🤣 however it still threw the belt..... Felt like it had decent tension though.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Remember this is preseason for snowblowers. Someone on the forum may have your model.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Desez2tPunk said:


> Well, figured out it's basically the spring for both tensioners 🤣 however it still threw the belt..... Felt like it had decent tension though.


Belts can be thrown because of something wrong/froze up in the housing


----------



## Desez2tPunk (Oct 11, 2020)

The main large wheel seems to be very wobbly. Number 46 in the diagram... Any ideas on a replacement part #?


----------



## Desez2tPunk (Oct 11, 2020)

Number 46 in the diagram Part #90005937 is very wobbly, anyone have a suitable substitute by chance?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Why is it wobbly? Do you have it off of the shaft?


----------



## Desez2tPunk (Oct 11, 2020)

Zavie said:


> Why is it wobbly? Do you have it off of the shaft?


Not sure why it is, I bought it second hand from a fellow for $50, it's wobbly before I've done anything to it other than looking at that spring and putting it back into place. 

Starting to take the auger off now so I can see what's going on better.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Go after it! Could be its toasty or the shaft it's on is worn.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

First off, That spring has been over extended and will never again supply proper tension. 

Next question, Is the pulley separated from the shaft or does the whole shaft move? I have had a couple of the Craftsman II machines apart and they generally go until a bearing or bushing wears out and misalignment jams things up. 

The pulley is obsolete. The maker of that blower has been bought out at least twice in the 30 years since it was built. To make things, worse Briggs & Stratton [the current owner] is just going through a buy-out/bankruptcy. Barring finding a dealer having an old dusty NOS part on the shelf, you will probably need to source used parts for the repair. Good thing is that the wheeled version of the Craftsman II 8/25 of the same time period uses the same drivetrain. The differences that make the tracked versions are almost entirely external.


----------



## Desez2tPunk (Oct 11, 2020)

deezlfan said:


> First off, That spring has been over extended and will never again supply proper tension.
> 
> Next question, Is the pulley separated from the shaft or does the whole shaft move? I have had a couple of the Craftsman II machines apart and they generally go until a bearing or bushing wears out and misalignment jams things up.
> 
> The pulley is obsolete. The maker of that blower has been bought out at least twice in the 30 years since it was built. To make things, worse Briggs & Stratton [the current owner] is just going through a buy-out/bankruptcy. Barring finding a dealer having an old dusty NOS part on the shelf, you will probably need to source used parts for the repair. Good thing is that the wheeled version of the Craftsman II 8/25 of the same time period uses the same drivetrain. The differences that make the tracked versions are almost entirely external.


Any ideas on where I could get a new tensioner spring by chance then? It was like that when I looked in to see the belts. Also where is the proper hole for the other end of the spring?

Pulley rotates the shaft going to the plate that pushes against the friction wheel perfectly fine, all seems connected fine. This really reminds me of a manual transmission clutch in all honesty.
Makes me wonder if the tension spring is the culprit, technically if it has enough tension that pulley being a little wiggly should tighten right up right?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Maybe. The pulleys bearing could be shot. Where the pulleys arm connects to the frame and pivots could be loose, shot, done. We will know soon.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I think I have a similar blower in the boneyard. I will see if I can get you a photo.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

good chance a good hardware store can match up the spring to something close.
i see from the craftsman list that model was made by 3 manufactures 

536AMF (Murray)536Noma (Murray)536Western Tool & Stamping


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I don't know what is going on but I answered this thread a couple of days ago but I don't see my post anymore. Reposting.

My small TracDrive is completely different than yours. On my larger machine, the spring hooks in the end of this arm. Don't know if this helps. The photo is taken from the left hand side of the machine looking down [straight down is toward the upper left corner.]









In the parts breakdown you posted the spring is number 24 and shows as still available as a superseded Murray part
53704MA


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Desez2tPunk
The problems you're running into are why you found such a good deal. Sorry, I've been there too myself too many times. 
The spring was likely a replacement and stretched to fit. When your machine goes down in the middle of a storm it's usually easier to go to the box store and find something you can make fit rather than wait days or weeks to have the correct part shipped out. Hopefully you can find a closer match. It will also be nice if someone can get you a photo of the anchor point for that spring. It looks like the correct spring 53704MA is $7-12 depending on where you source it.





Craftsman 536884900 snowblower parts | Sears PartsDirect


Craftsman 536884900 snowblower parts - manufacturer-approved parts for a proper fit every time! We also have installation guides, diagrams and manuals to help you along the way!




www.searspartsdirect.com





If the pulley is wobbling there are a couple of possible causes. The most likely IMHO is the bearing between the pulley and the drive plate. If you pull that belly pan off and can reach around to wiggle the pulley and watch the drive plate, if it wiggles than it's likely the bearing.

.


----------

